# Crayfish dying?? HELP



## Sarahh430 (Mar 19, 2017)

So my cousin asked me to watch his crayfish for a month because they are moving. He had a small tank for the two that he brought over. The food that i fed them were frozen blocks of bloodworms that made the tank super disgusting. I came home one day and the white crayfish was not moving AT ALL. The tank was disgusting and gross so i was scared he was dead and moved both of them to a separate tank i was preparing for my baby mollies. The white one just lays there amd moves a little bit. He only moved a few steps backwards in about 10 minutes. Is he dying?? The blue one walks around like normal. Help! Is there anything i can do??


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I would bet its molting


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

If the tank is disgusting and gross, perhaps you are overfeeding.


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

Sounds to me like ammonia or nitrite poisoning.


----------



## DevinHebert (Aug 2, 2013)

Try doing a big water change and stop feeding them for a day or two?


----------

